# Tegu meals



## Rlclark (Mar 24, 2016)

What is the best recipe for tegu meals? Shes got a vicious appetite and will eat just about anything she can put in her mouth. I want to make healthy meals for everyday and use pinkies for a treat.


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 24, 2016)

I believe there is a food list on this form, just take a look at it and create your own feeding schedule.. You can also check out you few websites but make sure they are updated and that you are not reading outdated information..


----------



## Mishaaa (Apr 20, 2016)

I use ground turkey with a calcium supplement as a staple. My guy eats every other day and I buy fruits and vegetables weekly. A varied diet is very important. I mix his turkey together with the calcium powder. Then I will add in small bits of fresh fruit and vegetable, such as a variety of berries, melons, small amounts of broccoli etc. I just started implementing fish in his diet. Adding fish and beef liver will help with getting fatty acids, vitamin A and D. I do this once a week. I spend around $50 a month feeding him.
http://www.tegutalk.com/threads/tegu-food-list.6446/
Here is the link to the list of foods that can be eaten and how often


----------



## snibborsirk (Apr 20, 2016)

Agreed with Mishaaa on a good mix of diet. I use the ground turkey, beef liver, and cod liver oil mix as a once a week staple to aid in shedding - this mix seems to work wonders if you're having shedding issues. Also sneak in some fruits, veggies, egg yolk frequently. Usually feed some hairless mice once or twice a week too - whole prey is always a good thing.


----------

